# Almost new tank set up: kribensis: what would you add?



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have 15 years experience with various cichlids - mainly tanganyikan. Due to an upset in my tank I have been without cichlids for a while now. I just added in a pair of kribs - who have already bred in my tank. I've seen a few of the fry, but they seem to be kept well hidden (or eaten!). Hoping that they are still hiding in the rockwork where I can't see them.

I have a 46gal bowed front tank with a lot of rockwork along the back wall.
Boesemani Rainbow (3) - quite large
Diamond tetra (2) - not yet mature
Penguin tetra (2) - mature
(their #s are down because of the parasite that went through my fish before I caught on  )
ancistrus (bristlenose) (1) - might not be quite full grown (hard to catch him holding still long enough to get a good guess - as he prefers the rocks to the front of the tank)
hypostomus pleco - dwarf (1)- also prefers the rocks
pelvicachromis pulcher (2) - a pair - in breeding colors currently

What else would you add?
I'm open to all suggestions.
thanks!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Perhaps some african tetras as Phenacogrammus or Alestes will do well in your tank.
xris


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

I was hoping to put in another cichlid pair... I'll certainly add more dither fish as well. I was kind of thinking of anomalochromis thomasi.

Someone suggested to me - can't remember who - that I mix cichlids from South America with the kribs. I wasn't too sure about that one. My ph is about 7.4 right now. Although I've been told that the apistos that are raised here are adapted to the harder water and higher ph.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

my kribs did fine with juvie mbuna.. but after they mated had to actually dedicate a 10 gallon to them and their cockroach type breeding.. now on the hunt for a 20 long


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

I won't add mbuna to this tank - too risky to the other fish.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I would'nt mix kribs with apistos or any south cichlids, but anomalochromis is a good match in a 40 gallon tank, if the tank is smaller then, yu'll have some risks with the kribs to harrass the other cichlids when guarding their fry.
xris


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for replying. I'm glad my instincts aren't off base then. I wasn't sure why they suggested mixing them...
I prefer to do a more specific tank - where the fish are from the same area - clearly, I've blown that one out of the water at this time.
and my tank is a 46 gal.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't mix kribs with apistos either, but they do well with midsized south americans (smiling acaras, blue acaras, port cichlids) who can deffinately hold their own with the kribs. The waters from west africa and south america are similiar, and that is why they are often kept together.

The thomasi are beautiful cichlids, but they are jewel cichlids in force despite the small size. A pair of them and a pair of kribs would neatly cut your tank in half between them (my pair claimed half of a 36"x15" tank). Stick with larger tetras with them though, mine took out several rummynose tetras. They are well worth it despite that though and I will deffinately keep them again!

I'd also add more of the tetras you have, as I like to keep tetras in schools.


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree about the larger schools - I intend to get at least 4 more diamond tetras. Penguin tetras have been particularly hard for me to find - for some reason. My kids initially picked them out - when i was having a fit that the store didn't have what I wanted.

So you would consider the thomasi? I kind of figured I'd only be able to do 2 pair of cichlids. I'd love to do more, but don't know if that's reasonable. If you thought i could do more, I'd love to hear your suggestions for what to put.

What ph would you have the tank? Mine is, having just checked again, 7.6. I ran a strip test yesterday and it looked like 7.4 - but I just don't care for those as much as my regular kit.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I like penguins, they seem to be an under rated tetra because they aren't colorful. If it were me, I'd only do one tetra group at 12+ ... but it's differant when trying to appears the significant other or kiddies. :lol:

Two pairs would be the max, a pair of thomasi would easily claim half of your tank with the kribs claiming the second half.

I wouldn't do anything to your pH. While the tetras, kribs, and thomasi all come from lower pH water ... they are very adaptable and hardy. It's always better to have a consistant pH then trying to lower it and bouncing it all over the place (with some obvious exceptions like _Satanoperca daemon_ for instance).


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks. So who ate the fry?


----------

